# Size of Muzzle . . .



## Sandcastles

Could you please tell me if there is a difference in the size of Maltese muzzle's? (i.e. short vs long?)

Thank you,

Allie


----------



## Orla

sure - some maltese have very short muzzles, others have longer ones.


----------



## Sandcastles

Hello Orla,

I was told that Lucy had a "very long muzzle" I had no idea that the muzzle's fluctuated in sizes.

Thank you for responding.

Allie


----------



## The A Team

They're just like people, everyone looks a bit different.

I had a puppy party at my house last week some of the non-malt people were having a hard time telling the malts apart from each other, but by the end of the day someone said how they all look different from each other. 

They're all good. If you're looking for a certain look, it's your personal preference really.


----------



## almitra

They sure do--have seen ones as short as a pekingese (ew, for a Malt, I mean), and as long as a dachshund's (weird.....again, for a Malt it's weird looking). Breed standard calls for medium length (and of course symmetry and balance with the skull size/shape is optimal).But since few of us are showing our marvelous pets, we love 'em regardless of individual characteristics that may or may not follow the standard in its precise specifications._Your_ baby is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cute Chloe

Most people who comment on Malts (muzzle length, weight, coloring, etc) usually don't own one, and it boggles my mind how they seem to suddenly know the standard, as evidenced by that person telling you your baby has a "longer muzzle".

I mean really, how the heck can one tell with all that hair?

The only time I can really gauge Chloe's size, weight, bone structure, etc is when I give her a bath. And then again, when she is wet, she looks like a white ferret to me LOLOLOLOL!

Don't worry about what other people say about your fluff. Personally, I go on this forum and they all look alike. Every maltie in here might as well be Chloe's long lost brothers and sisters!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i think they all have different muzzles just like we all have different noses, i am in agreement with mary jane that i feel as if all our malts look alike .. ur baby is precious and i dont see a long muzzle i see a perfect one . so dont stress it .


----------



## Sandcastles

Thank you for the replies.

Oh my, I am sorry if I indicated that I was "stressing" over the issue. I was and am not concerned about the cosmetic aspect pertaining to the size of Lucy’s muzzle.

The person whom commented on Lucy’s nose size - said, "well, she must have been from a backyard breeder" - I responded that I wasn’t exactly sure where she was breed, as we received a phone call on a Sunday morning that she needed a home, and the rest is history. 

Lucy has been throughly checked out by a competent vet and he has assured us that she is healthy and frankly that’s all that I’m concerned about.

Lucy has the most wonderful personality. Lucy is engaging, social, curious, bright and I might add a little (a lot) demanding at times. We do love her very much.

Again, thank you for the replies, it seems as though I have a difficult time articulating on the internet. 

Thank you for the compliments on Lucy - - - she is adorable, more importantly, she's a happy pup.

All the best,

Allie


----------



## maltlovereileen

Sandcastles said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Oh my, I am sorry if I indicated that I was "stressing" over the issue. I was and am not concerned about the cosmetic aspect pertaining to the size of Lucy’s muzzle.
> 
> The person whom commented on Lucy’s nose size - said, "*well, she must have been from a backyard breeder*" - I responded that I wasn’t exactly sure where she was breed, as we received a phone call on a Sunday morning that she needed a home, and the rest is history.
> 
> Lucy has been throughly checked out by a competent vet and he has assured us that she is healthy and frankly that’s all that I’m concerned about.
> 
> Lucy has the most wonderful personality. Lucy is engaging, social, curious, bright and I might add a little (a lot) demanding at times. We do love her very much.
> 
> Again, that you for the replies, it seems as though I have a difficult time articulating on the internet.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on Lucy - - - she is adorable, more importantly, she's a happy pup.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Allie


She looks like she has a perfectly normal sized muzzle to me... Always amazed at the stupid things that come out of some people's mouths - they always seem to know it all, don't they? I've learned to just shrug it off and not try to engage/educate them because they never seem to really want to hear. I've heard so many different comments about what Gracie is even after telling them I would never know her breed for certain except she is 1/2 malt that it could fill a book - and they told me with certainty, as if they could possibly know  :blink: People are just nutz and like to hear themselves talk sometimes, I'm convinced of it! I think people get these little slang terms that get thrown around (babydoll face, teacup, etc) that aren't even breed standard terms and cling to them as if it imports them with special knowledge. I think that comment was pretty rude... Lucy is a beauty and I'm so happy you gave her a furever home!!!


----------



## MaryH

Sandcastles said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Oh my, I am sorry if I indicated that I was "stressing" over the issue. I was and am not concerned about the cosmetic aspect pertaining to the size of Lucy’s muzzle.
> 
> The person whom commented on Lucy’s nose size - said, "well, she must have been from a backyard breeder" - I responded that I wasn’t exactly sure where she was breed, as we received a phone call on a Sunday morning that she needed a home, and the rest is history.
> 
> Lucy has been throughly checked out by a competent vet and he has assured us that she is healthy and frankly that’s all that I’m concerned about.
> 
> Lucy has the most wonderful personality. Lucy is engaging, social, curious, bright and I might add a little (a lot) demanding at times. We do love her very much.
> 
> Again, that you for the replies, it seems as though I have a difficult time articulating on the internet.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on Lucy - - - she is adorable, more importantly, she's a happy pup.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Allie


Hi Allie,

Yes, just like size of eye or length of back or leg or neck, there is length of muzzle. Our breed standard calls for a muzzle of medium length. So what the heck does that mean??? LOL! What our breed standard says throughout is that there should be harmony and balance. When I look at a dog (and I'm talking more about a show dog or show potential) I like to see a pleasant picture and not have my eyes drawn to any one feature. When I meet up with someone out in public with a Maltese I never look beyond the happy face and waggy tail. I would say that whoever made that comment to you doesn't really know Maltese very well because backyard breeders don't "own" the longer muzzle just like they don't own a cottony coat or broken pigment or anything else about the dog. God and genetics work in strange and mysterious ways. What I love most is seeing and hearing about the happy dog with the wonderful personality ... and so much of that is because of what's at the other end of the leash!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im sorry , i never meant u were stressing it per say .. just not to even give it thought shes beautiful and im so happy she is with u , some ppl just dont have any clue.


Sandcastles said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Oh my, I am sorry if I indicated that I was "stressing" over the issue. I was and am not concerned about the cosmetic aspect pertaining to the size of Lucy’s muzzle.
> 
> The person whom commented on Lucy’s nose size - said, "well, she must have been from a backyard breeder" - I responded that I wasn’t exactly sure where she was breed, as we received a phone call on a Sunday morning that she needed a home, and the rest is history.
> 
> Lucy has been throughly checked out by a competent vet and he has assured us that she is healthy and frankly that’s all that I’m concerned about.
> 
> Lucy has the most wonderful personality. Lucy is engaging, social, curious, bright and I might add a little (a lot) demanding at times. We do love her very much.
> 
> Again, thank you for the replies, it seems as though I have a difficult time articulating on the internet.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments on Lucy - - - she is adorable, more importantly, she's a happy pup.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Allie


----------



## kathym

I have a friend that always tells me how long Baci's nose is..The last time he came to visit he did it again,it was the funnest thing There was my mother myself friend and Baci .Friend again about his nose Baci looked at him like understanding that was a insult to him started to bark and growl....What i really wanted to tell him i really think you have teeth like Mister Ed but held back...
Your pups nose is perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan

MaryH said:


> Hi Allie,
> 
> Yes, just like size of eye or length of back or leg or neck, there is length of muzzle. Our breed standard calls for a muzzle of medium length. So what the heck does that mean??? LOL! What our breed standard says throughout is that there should be harmony and balance. When I look at a dog (and I'm talking more about a show dog or show potential) I like to see a pleasant picture and not have my eyes drawn to any one feature. When I meet up with someone out in public with a Maltese I never look beyond the happy face and waggy tail. I would say that whoever made that comment to you doesn't really know Maltese very well because backyard breeders don't "own" the longer muzzle just like they don't own a cottony coat or broken pigment or anything else about the dog. God and genetics work in strange and mysterious ways. What I love most is seeing and hearing about the happy dog with the wonderful personality ... and so much of that is because of what's at the other end of the leash!


Excellent post. :thumbsup:


Muzzle length seems to be such an odd obsession with so many people. I believe that most ethical show breeders do not obsess over it the same way that others do. A show breeder of much experience knows that it is just one feature that is part of the package on the whole dog. Some of the top winning Maltese in the show ring in recent years have had muzzles of rather significant length. Other top winning dogs have had muzzles much shorter than "moderate." In the end, what ethical breeders and quality judges are looking for is a whole package. 

So as was pointed out here, anyone who thinks they can say a "long muzzle" = BYB, doesn't know much about show breeders.


----------



## momtoboo

MaryH said:


> Hi Allie,
> 
> Yes, just like size of eye or length of back or leg or neck, there is length of muzzle. Our breed standard calls for a muzzle of medium length. So what the heck does that mean??? LOL! What our breed standard says throughout is that there should be harmony and balance. When I look at a dog (and I'm talking more about a show dog or show potential) I like to see a pleasant picture and not have my eyes drawn to any one feature. When I meet up with someone out in public with a Maltese I never look beyond the happy face and waggy tail. I would say that whoever made that comment to you doesn't really know Maltese very well because backyard breeders don't "own" the longer muzzle just like they don't own a cottony coat or broken pigment or anything else about the dog. God and genetics work in strange and mysterious ways. What I love most is seeing and hearing about the happy dog with the wonderful personality ... and so much of that is because of what's at the other end of the leash!


:goodpost:



CloudClan said:


> Excellent post. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Muzzle length seems to be such an odd obsession with so many people. I believe that most ethical show breeders do not obsess over it the same way that others do. A show breeder of much experience knows that it is just one feature that is part of the package on the whole dog. Some of the top winning Maltese in the show ring in recent years have had muzzles of rather significant length. Other top winning dogs have had muzzles much shorter than "moderate." In the end, what ethical breeders and quality judges are looking for is a whole package.
> 
> So as was pointed out here, anyone who thinks they can say a "long muzzle" = BYB, doesn't know much about show breeders.


:goodpost:


----------

